# Missing Diver-Predator encounter



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

First I’ve ever read of something like this. Search for Missing Fla. Diver Suspended as Officials Suspect 'Marine Predator' Encounter


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Sad!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I was just saying the other day that the Sharks have gotten out of hand these days. We really need to thin them out.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

LY-zer said:


> I was just saying the other day that the Sharks have gotten out of hand these days. We really need to thin them out.


Jim took a year off!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Doesn't mention any diving buddy partners? Weird? 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess shark attack isn't PC anymore. Marine predator encounter.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I guess shark attack isn't PC anymore. Marine predator encounter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just seen them talking about that on the news SMDH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Doesn't mention any diving buddy partners? Weird?


I wondered that as well...sounds like he was diving alone? Maybe an insurance job or a disappearance plan?

Prayers for the family


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Shark attacks on divers are SO rare. I wonder if there is any chance he died underwater of a heart attack or something and the shark scavenged his body?


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I guess shark attack isn't PC anymore. Marine predator encounter.


Were you assuming or did you know?

Shark advocates call for rebranding violent attacks as 'interactions'


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It is shark week ya know...


----------

